# Pets



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Since people always end up talking abou their pets on forums, we might as well get a thread started! I have 3 cats named Spencer, Misty and Midnight, a goldfish names fish, a small saltwater aquarium with a hermit crab and a small fish, and a medium-sized saltwater aquarium that has a lot of invertebrates but no fish ... until tomorrow! We plan on purchasing our first fish for our display tank tomorrow.

I want a dog, but I want to wait until my daughter is older ... also we're planning on having another child soon, so I may end up waiting quite a few years.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

We aren't allowed to keep pets in our house, but i will have dogs and cats and all animals in my futurnal house  I love them all :wub:


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

My family has a chocolate brown lop-eared rabbit. She is the softest creature I have ever felt! They are going to get more rabbits sometime, and maybe even some sheep or chickens. All the neighbors have horses and other big livestock, but when we moved in we filled the place too full of fruit trees (trying to have year-round fruit and it may work out!!!).  B)


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

My family had a lop-eared rabbit when I was growing up. She lived for 7 years, which is very old in bunny years  

A word of warning! Some bunnies get very mean in their old age. Ginger (the bunny) used to hiss, growl, and bite when she was elderly! It was really funny sometimes :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

We have two house-cats...Hagar and Hephzibah...two dogs, a corgi called dover and a curly-coated retriever called Brigs...two guinea pigs, two cockatiels (and 18+ year old male and an 8 month old female)...three lizards...the tropical tank (two angels, 10 neon tetras, 3 corys)...one goldfish now in his own tank in the basement where it stays cold enough for him (no more goldfish...they don't do well in our upstairs)...

...and then the horses and the barn cats...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

My brother has a grand total of 37 pets in his room!  Snakes, frogs, toads, giants African poisonous millipedes, turtles, chameleons, anoles, hermit crabs, salamanders, newts, caecilians. Everthing. He want's be be a herpetologist (reptiles and amphibians). I used to have a gerbil.  I want a cat, but my brother is allergic. I have a phobia of dogs, so no dogs though.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...too bad...we have kittens ready to go to good homes...

...but I'm with him on the reptiles...snakes remain my favourites...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

My favourite of his reptiles is a snake called "Kahn" who is a gopher snake. He will grow up to 8.5 feet long and eat rabbits eventually. However, I HATE his tree frogs. They will croak very loudly non-stop at night. They drive me crazy. :angry:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...I don't want a snake that long...a corn snake is about as big as I'm willing to go...

...and I vetoed frogs too...too hard to look after in comparision...

...BTW...we sold two horses yesterday! WooHoo! Finally getting rid of some of our youngstock (that needs to go to good homes!)...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Aug 6 2004, 03:46 PM
> *we sold two horses yesterday! WooHoo! Finally getting rid of some of our youngstock (that needs to go to good homes!)...
> [snapback]1288[/snapback]​*


How many horses do you have? Do you live on a ranch or something? :blink:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I always wanted a pet....now I’m not so sure.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Rabbit pie anyone


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

My mom has two dogs. They are so cute.  they always have ways of making me laugh. 

one is a toy poodle, the other is a pekenese/shitsu mix.  they are soooo cute. i just wanna hug them and cuddle them and squeeze them... but not to hard because the toy poodle is slightly old. and she has a fascination with kissing my hands. and acts like a cat sometimes.


----------

